# Revue Bulova Precisionist



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose la revue d'une montre à quartz haute fréquence: la *Bulova Precisionist*


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------

